# Help! Our Chargers Packed Up & We Have No 12 Volt Electr



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Can anyone help?

We are away in our Auto Trail for a few days and suddenly, this morning our 12 volt lights started to flicker, our 12 volt Avtex tv went blank and a crackling type noise was being omitted from our Sargent EC325 Power supply unit. We've turned the power supply unit off now but obviously although we are on hook up, our battery is not being charged up now and so, especially with the heating on, it wont be long before it eventually drains flat! Once this happens we will be unable to have the heating, hot water, tv, or lights on etc and so it's a major problem! Apart from a couple of main powered lights in the living area, everything else in our vehicle works purely on 12volt, so as you can appreciate, if we cannot correct the problem, we will have to return home today, which I will not be happy about as we only arrived last night!  

Does anyone have any suggestions as to what the problem could be or if we can correct it oursleves or do you think (like we fear) that the charger/supply unit has had it and we will need a completely new one fitted??????

I hope someone can offer us some assistance in our hour of need.

Sue

PS By the way we are in Market Bosworth, Warwickshire which is 20 miles from Coventry and just wondered if anyone is aware of any motorhome dealers/service centres in or near to this area who could carry out warranty work on Auto Trails if we did need a new electrical supply unit etc.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

You could email here http://sargentshop.co.uk/epages/eshop328964.sf/en_GB/?ObjectPath=/Shops/eshop328964/Categories

or try a PM to Ian Sargeant, Alan.

PM here http://www.motorhomefacts.com/forum-userprofile-21058.html


----------



## time-traveller (Apr 23, 2007)

*Re: HELP! OUR CHARGERS PACKED UP & WE HAVE NO 12 VOLT EL*



Sonesta said:


> Can anyone help?
> 
> We are away in our Auto Trail for a few days and suddenly, this morning our 12 volt lights started to flicker, our 12 volt Avtex tv went blank and a crackling type noise was being omitted from our Sargent EC325 Power supply unit. We've turned the power supply unit off now but obviously although we are on hook up, our battery is not being charged up now and so, especially with the heating on, it wont be long before it eventually drains flat! Once this happens we will be unable to have the heating, hot water, tv, or lights on etc and so it's a major problem! Apart from a couple of main powered lights in the living area, everything else in our vehicle works purely on 12volt, so as you can appreciate, if we cannot correct the problem, we will have to return home today, which I will not be happy about as we only arrived last night!
> 
> ...


----------



## time-traveller (Apr 23, 2007)

*Re: HELP! OUR CHARGERS PACKED UP & WE HAVE NO 12 VOLT EL*



Sonesta said:


> Can anyone help?
> 
> We are away in our Auto Trail for a few days and suddenly, this morning our 12 volt lights started to flicker, our 12 volt Avtex tv went blank and a crackling type noise was being omitted from our Sargent EC325 Power supply unit. We've turned the power supply unit off now but obviously although we are on hook up, our battery is not being charged up now and so, especially with the heating on, it wont be long before it eventually drains flat! Once this happens we will be unable to have the heating, hot water, tv, or lights on etc and so it's a major problem! Apart from a couple of main powered lights in the living area, everything else in our vehicle works purely on 12volt, so as you can appreciate, if we cannot correct the problem, we will have to return home today, which I will not be happy about as we only arrived last night!
> 
> ...


I'm afraid that the Sargent unit will have to be replaced - an easy job once you've got one ! Your post is a bit contradictory, though - the first part says you've lost 12v power, the second part says that it won't be long before you flatten the battery - implying that you still have 12v supply working.


----------



## homenaway (Jul 27, 2005)

Hi Sue,

Sorry to hear about your problems

Perhaps you could find your nearest Lidl and get a Tronic 3 stage charger or similar to re vitalise your battery while on hookup.

They had some in our local branch a week or so ago

Steve


----------



## Chascass (May 10, 2007)

Sue, sorry cant help with your charger.

Dose your 240 v side still work? if it dose, do you have a ordinary battery charger in the van you could rig up to your leisure battery's with a extension lead from the 240 v socket, a long shot but good luck.

Charlie


----------



## Chascass (May 10, 2007)

Steve, I see we are on the same wave length.

Charlie


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Hi Time Traveller,

Our 12 volt works ok when the charger/supply unit is switched off and is working just on lesiure battery alone but as soon as we switch the charger/supply unit back on again, we have been getting an intermittent power supply; the lights flicker on and off rapidly, the charger crackles and the heating etc all go on and off too. Not having the charger on means our battery will not be being charged up and therefore, it wont be long before it runs flat!

It appears to work okay for about 20 mins after being switched off and 'cooling' down but once it has been in operation for a while, it starts playing up again! Obviously, it is not wise to run it like this, so it looks like we might have to return back home if we cannot reslove the problem whilst we are here!

Never mind ............. worse things happen I suppose?

Sue


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Aw thats a really, good idea Charlie and Steve!  We have got the Smart car with us and so we could easily drive to a local Lidl or Halfords etc and pick one of these chargers up! 

Great thinking you two and thank you so much and maybe we wont have to cut our trip short after all! Ooh I could kiss you both!!!!  

I will report back later.  

Sue


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi Sue

Central Leisure Services >> weblink << are in your sort of area. Why don't you try giving Mark a ring if you have no joy?

Tel: 024 7697 1346 MOB. 07899 801523

Gerald


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

If you are going to buy a charger, get one that gives a good output not just a cheap trickle charger. Otherwise you will find that you cant keep up with the demand.


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Gerald beat me to it. Mark is an MHF er and I'm sure if he's not away he';d try and help

Also- there's a mobile caravan techier in the Cov area- I'll try & find details

Here you are:
M.C.S Mobile Caravan Services Caravan Repairs & Service. Mob: 07967 818153| 37,


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Thanks again all of you for your assistance and all suggestions and tips have been much appreciated.  Hubby has just gone off in the Smart, as we have discovered, by searching the net (ooh isn't modern mobile technlogy wonderful) that there is a Halfords store 5 miles from where we are! We are going to try the portable battery charger route first of all, and fingers crossed, if that solution turns out to temorarily solve our current dilemma and allows us to continue on with our little holiday, then we will get the MH booked into Camper UK when we return home in order for them to look at the Sargant electric/charger supply unit!

By the way, which charger would you recommend? Hubby has taken his mobile with him and if anyone has any particular portable battery charger that they can recommend as being the best for the job, then please let me know and I will ring him to pass on your suggestions. We have 2 x 85 batteries installed if that helps any?

Thanks again.

Sue


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

This one, Sue. Not the smallest or neatest, but a reasonable charge rate for your money, versatile, "connect and forget", useful at home/garage.
http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/..._productId_210939_langId_-1_categoryId_165629

Dave


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Hi Dave,

Thank you. 

Just rang hubby to tell him what you recommended and they have it in stock, plus another model called Halfords Advanced, it's a bit dearer at £49.99 and capable of charging up to 200ah battery at 9 amps, product code no is 57680. However, hubby says it doesn't state if it is fully automatic or not! Based on what information I've told you Dave, which do you think we should go for? 

Thanks.

Sue


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

57680 is not listed on the Halfords website. I'd go for the cheaper one. 7.5A is fine.

Dave


----------



## LisaB (Apr 24, 2009)

Oh Sue - roll on your new van eh! :wink:


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Thanks Dave just rang him and he's paying for the one you suggest as we speak! 

Phew! I dunno what a flipping morning! Why do things always go wrong either when you're away and you are supposed to be relaxing and enjoying yourselves or on a Sunday?????? 8O

Right now I'd better crack on else we will have wasted the whole day!

Sue


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Hi folks, just a quick update on our situation! 

We bought a battery charger as suggested, from Halfords (the model Dave advised us to go for) and hey ho the problem has now been succesfully resolved, albeit on a temporary basis!

So folks a mighty great thanks to all you who kindly offered us help and advice and thanks to you all we have been able to continue with our little trip. 

Sue


----------



## Chascass (May 10, 2007)

Great news Sue, enjoy the rest of you stay.

Charlie


----------



## Sargent (Feb 1, 2008)

Hi Sue sorry for the delay i have been away for the day and got back late last night. I am sorry also to hear of the problems you have been experiencing, with the EC325 unit, would it be possible to contact me directly 01482 881655 or send me a PM with your contact delails, to get this matter sorted.

Best regards

Ian Sargent


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Hi Ian,

Thank you so much for all your help and your kind offer to recompense us for the purchased battery charger from Halfords, it was much appreciated. However, we could not accept your offer as we feel that would be a little greedy and I am sure the charger will come in handy again, but thank you anyway!

I have rung Camper UK and explained you will be contacting them re sending out a brand new PSU and the lady I spoke to was Karen in the service department. At the time I spoke to her she hadn't spoken to you but I think she is going to ring you to confirm a few details. We will be passing Camper UK on Thurs on our way back home and Karen said if the PSU has arrived to them By then, they will squeeze us in and fit the new one while we wait. The only thing Karen wasn't sure about was who will be responsible for paying for the unit as she said normally, these units went back for repair and fitting a new one was not the usual way. Our vehicle is 2 years and 1 month old now, so I don't know if the unit is still under warranty or not but I presume you will inform Karen of who is liable for the bill.

Thanks again for your Kind assistance in this matter and you are a credit to your profession.

Regards.

Sue and Gilbert


----------



## Sargent (Feb 1, 2008)

Hi Sue & Gilbert, the part is on its way to Camper UK and Clive (Sargent Support) has spoken to them and left a message for Karen.

Please do not worry about the costs I will make sure there is no charge for the unit in this instance. Just enjoy the remaining time away.

Best regards

Ian


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Yet again, the man at the top has come to the rescue. I like that.  

Now then Herr Schaudt, about my Elektrobloc. :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Well done again Ian.

Regards,

Jock.


----------



## buffallobill (Sep 28, 2007)

Sargent said:


> Hi Sue & Gilbert, the part is on its way to Camper UK and Clive (Sargent Support) has spoken to them and left a message for Karen.
> 
> Please do not worry about the costs I will make sure there is no charge for the unit in this instance. Just enjoy the remaining time away.
> 
> ...


what a brilliant service.
=D> =D> =D> =D> =D>


----------



## sweetie (Nov 28, 2005)

Top man and top firm shame there are not a few more like it.

Steve


----------



## Mikemoss (Sep 5, 2005)

What a cracking example of proper customer service, and also of a company making effective use of the web (ie this forum) to deliver superb customer service.

There's a tendancy to knock British businesses, but there are a few on here that can certainly show their overseas competitors a clean pair of heels when it comes to looking after their customers.


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Hi everyone,

Well what can I say apart from a really big THANK YOU to all those who helped us with our charger problem and to Ian Sargent especially, we just cannot thank you enough for all your help and assistance!  

We called into Camper UK on our return home yesterday and the brand new PSU was there waiting for us from Ian as promised. As usual Camper UK were willing and ready to assist and the mechanic/engineer responsible for fitting the PSU immediately got on with the work. However, he found when he came to remove the PSU there was a loose connection/plug, which once he had replaced, repaired and checked a few other things it seemed to have fixed the problem! In the end he felt there was no need to replace our PSU with the brand new one that Ian sent to Camper UK, as it looks like the problem was basically all down to this faulty connection, so Camper UK have said that they will now send it back to Sargents.

Anyway, thank you all once again and your help was invaluable.

Sue and Gilbert

PS You wont believe this ............. but our blown air heating system (Truma) has now died on us and we are supposed to be going away tonight in the MH ....................Aaargh I could SCREAM with frustration!


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Sonesta said:


> PS You wont believe this ............. but our blown air heating system (Truma) has now died on us and we are supposed to be going away tonight in the MH ....................Aaargh I could SCREAM with frustration!


Oh dear Sue. You're not having much luck, are you. I'm sure that Ian Pickering will come to the rescue, if you phone him.

Are you able to check the fuse first?

regards,

Jock.


----------



## Losos (Oct 28, 2009)

Sonesta said:


> Aw thats a really, good idea Charlie and Steve!  We have got the Smart car with us and so we could easily drive to a local Lidl or Halfords etc and pick one of these chargers up!
> 
> Great thinking you two and thank you so much and maybe we wont have to cut our trip short after all! Ooh I could kiss you both!!!!
> 
> ...


This was going to be my suggestion too (Do I get a kiss as well  )

Also wanted to add that the charger you buy can be your 'standby unit' for the future if ever the Sargeant thingy goes wrong again.


----------



## Losos (Oct 28, 2009)

Sonesta said:


> Thank you so much for all your help and your kind offer to recompense us for the purchased battery charger from Halfords, it was much appreciated.


Wow, just read the whole thread and looks like you've had superb service from Sergants, I'm just off to their site to have a look at their kit (Planning a new MH right now)

And like I said above the Halfords unit will be useful as a 'back up' and to chatge the car battery from time to time so NOT wasted money at all.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Sue,

Halfords don't sell them but here's the next best thing 
http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/4151807.htm

Dave


----------



## Sargent (Feb 1, 2008)

Hi Sue & Gilbert i am pleased to hear that the problem has been resolved, and Camper UK have indeed been in touch regarding the new unit. 
I am sorry to hear about the heating issue, unfortunatly we dont know a great deal about the systems except for the electrical requirements, so cannot offer any real help, but i hope you can get it resolved soon.

Best regards

Ian & the support team


----------

